# New DCM study finds no link to grain-free diet



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for this. I've been supplementing Peggy's Farmina kibble diet more and more with Honest Kitchen and Weruva wet food. I'm in the habit of calling her picky, but why shouldn't she be? I think she's just smart enough to say no to a diet that's the doggy equivalent of a human eating the same fortified cereal (minus milk) all day, every day.

This update reassures me.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you, very much for this!! This is avreassuring update!


----------

